# losing hair



## KEEP IT TIGHT (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi! My bull staffishier is losing hair on different parts of her body..i think she's about 2 months..I have a red nose thats 2 yrs old that brought her to the back yard and no1 claimed her so now shes mine..this mourning wen i woke up she had a bowel movement and she started to eat it...can sme1 tell me wut to do until i can take her to vet to get looked at...I would like to keep her.but im npt keeping no dog that eats their mess and losing hair....she was mal-nutritrion also...her under coat is sme wut pink..suppose to b white...she has alot of access meat hanging...she seems happy wen here but body wise dnt look it..so i keep her away from my kids and my other 2 red noses.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The dog obviously is suffering from malnourishment and if it's a young pup that is loosing hair it's most likely demodectic mange. Or she could have lost hair from poor nutrition or fleas. To get her to stop eating her stools put pineapple in her food. Your going to need to get this pup on a good feed that by itself will help with her skin and coat. If she has loose skin it's because she is dehydrated. Make sure your giving her 24 hour access to water. And feed her 3 times a day until you get weight back on her. Also you need to bath her really well and treat her for fleas. The vet can do a skin scrape and tell you for sure if the pup has mange. They will also do a stool check and de-worm her. Make sure you get the pup to the vet ASAP. So they can give the pup her shots and get her fixed up. If this pup is infested with internal parasites which I am sure she is your going to need to de-worm her to allow her to put on the weight she needs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is a genetic factor to poop-eating, but it can be just flat-out habit as well. The technical name is coprophagia. Its easily helped by giving her either a commercial product (like Deter or something similar you can buy at most pet stores), or sometimes by giving her a spoonful of pineapple or pumpkin in her food. 

Her coat issues could be related to her poor nutrition. I've seen dogs going from a poor diet to a good one completely blow their coat and grow a new one. Or if you have not ruled out parasites (fleas, ticks), it could be that as well. Or it could be mange. A vet will be able to tell you more. Its impossible to diagnose something like this over the internet, especially without a picture.

Its a shame that you wont keep her just because she needs some work. Its not her fault she isn't perfectly healthy and quoting Shakespeare. She just needs some TLC.


----------

